# LF : Cheap small tank set up ASAP!



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi there!! Well my fairy cichlids have been breeding like crazy and taking over my main tank. I get a new batch of fry ATLEAST once a week and they wont stop! hahaha. So I had the idea to move some of the fry, or maybe the whole group of fairy cichlids to a smaller tank until I am able to upgrade my main tank.


So I'm looking for a smaller sized tank with lots of ground room, (So height is not a concern) between 20-40g and would like the tank to be in good condition. Good silicone, good glass doesn't have to be perfect. If you have an entire set up including stand and lid even better.

Or even a stacker with two smaller tanks would be awesome!

My only problem right now is price, so I'm looking for something pretty cheap. Even if it's just a tank. OR I have a whole list of things up for barter I could send to you, and if you like something we could work out a trade or partial one.

Forgot to add, I would need to buy from someone that is able to deliver or close to North Burnaby as I do not drive. Thank you!

I also have quite a few baby crested geckos. Maybe we could do a trade?


Thank you!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The 10 gallon kit at petsmart is on sale for $37

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a barely used 20g, glass lid, with fine white sand in it. Yours for $40.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 10g with lid


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a spare tank kicking around.

What kind of fry's do you have.

email me - [email protected]


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

10g complete with lid and metal 10g stacker stand $50 can include second 10g complete for the botom of the stacker for $90 includes lights tanks stand filters heaters and possibly some media if i have it just have to look in the fish room


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Things got a little busy, so I forgot about this posting. I am still looking and really need to move these guys out asap. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump still looking


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Argh, deleted, just re-read the OP and you need something that's in better shape than my fixer-upper tank.


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

i got a long 20gal ( lots of ground room), lid with light, 60 bux
i have 2 10gal with lids, 25 bux
2 AC 20's, 10bux
1 AC 70 with all new media, and 2 spare packs of all kinds of media, 50 bux


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

What is pretty cheap. I've got a ton of tanks. Stackers too.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

just went skimming thru my stuff i have another incomplete (just tank) no lid empty 10g sitting here doing nothing its yours for free if you can pick it up


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for the offer I appreciate it. But I really got to find one closer.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump! I also have some things to trade that I will put on the main posting.


----------



## Sky83 (Nov 6, 2012)

i have 33 Gal tank / stand / heater / filter all just $85 
just for sale, not trade!
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...eater-bio-wheel-filter-price-drop-85-a-34080/


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump! Any thing else out there? Maybe could work out a partial trade? I'm open to hear what anyone has, but really has to be close by or able to deliver. Thank you


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll be heading to Richmond next week and could meet you some place like Landsdowne mall to pick up the tank and then ReptileGuy can pick it up from me if he wants. I'm pretty sure I have a lid lying around somewhere for it too.



jaymz said:


> just went skimming thru my stuff i have another incomplete (just tank) no lid empty 10g sitting here doing nothing its yours for free if you can pick it up


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

To the top


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a 10 or 15g tank only free you pick up.....


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Have no way to do so.. That's why I'm looking for someone close by . But thank you for the offer.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

ReptileGuy I have a bunch of tanks for sale, they are all rimless types. I have a 5, 7 and 20 gallon for sale and I am in Burnaby. 
Link: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...nks-filters-lights-ada-soil-34782/#post281058


----------

